# Cargar movil con placa solar



## pablo86 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hola.
Soy nuevo por aqui-
Estoy intentando cargar la bateria de un movil con una placa solar flexible que tengo pensado pegar a la parte trasera.

He intentado conectar la placa a donde se conecta el cargador, pero no funciona, ya que no tiene suficiente potencia. (la idea no es que se cargue en un tiempo record)
Tambien he intentado conectarla donde se conecta la bateria al movil. Pero tampoco se carga (la placa sigue dando unos 5V, cuando deberia dar poco mas de 3,7 si le entregase corriente a la bateria.

Creo que el problema puede estar en el tercer terminal de la bateria, que supongo que sera para que se comuniquen el movil y la bateria, decirse el nivel de carga...
Alguien sabe como indicarle a la bateria por este terminal que debe cargarse?
O directamente destripo la bateria y le conecto la placa directamente n los bornes de la celula de litio?

Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 4, 2008)

jeje, mira, una migo mio tenia un perro, que le comio el cargador, y le rompio la ficha de carga. no es necesario nada de nada. solo pelamos los cables, identificamos positivo y neutro y listo, el celular se cargo espectacularmente, sin estar siquiera dentro del celular.

tus placas deberan estar colocadas de forma tal de entregar 3,7 volts a 4 volts, con una corriente no superior a los 300mAh, lo cual se logra facilmente, con unas 2 o 3 plaquitas chiquititas de calculadora en serie, y otras 3 o 6 más en paralelo con estas primeras. si quieres luego t paso el esquema.

la bateria deberia cargarse perfectamente.

el tea del corte automatico es otra cosa, y t diria q no creo q pase nada al respecto, a demas el celular no va a estar continuamente al sol. ni expuesto a radiacion luminica penetrante.


----------



## pablo86 (Sep 5, 2008)

Gracias DJ DRACO,
Voy a probar soldando los terminales de la placa por si el problema era que no hacían bien contacto...

No creo que haya problemas con detectar el final de carga ya que la idea no es cargarlo completamente, sino que le vaya dando luz a ratos para compensar la descarga.

Si me funciona ya pondré foto.


----------

